# New Canoe



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I am so excited I bought a new/used canoe tonight. Its my first canoe. I bought a Coleman Ram X 15. It is was in pretty good shape just a little faded from the sun. I have a few questions though. First can you do anything to bring back the sun faded parts? Also I am trying to buy the seat backs for it. Any suggestions on where to get them? I took it out tonight and already caught some bass out of it on its maiden voyage. Anyway and suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Nice! I had a Ram X-17 before it was stolen. That boat put me on a lot of fish! Great flat water canoe...not very fast but stable, easy to fish from and very durable. If you can post a pic of the seats, I may have some seat backs I'll send ya. I have Coleman seat backs but I know they have changed the seats since I had mine but they might still work. They are just sitting in my shed. 
Get some 303 protectant for it and spray it down regularly. This stuff is for plastic and is a UV protector and restorer. Not sure how well it works at restoration but it works great at keeping plastic looking like new. I use it regularly on our kayaks. I know there is another product that atv guys use to restore faded plastic but I can't remember the product name.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Here they are. Let me know what you want for them. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I think they will fit. They are a bit different than my seats were but not much. PM me an address you'd like to have them sent to and I'll ship them out. I don't need anything for them, just glad someone can use them.


----------



## muddy waters (Apr 14, 2002)

Swamp Monster, you are a solid dude


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

> Swamp Monster, you are a solid dude


X2. Guys like Swampie make this site what it is.

One finger at a time .....


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

muddy waters said:


> Swamp Monster, you are a solid dude


X2 great guy!


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I got to pay you back someway. Thank you very much. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Not necessary honest. You're doing me a favor! I knew someday someone would have a use for them. I currently have two houses that we are doing light remodels to get up for sale and two house full of "stuff" to be combined into one sometime soon. One less thing I have to move! They are light and won't cost a thing to ship either and I pass the post office everyday. Just pm an address and then post fish pics! 

Thanks for the kind words, I've been helped numerous times by members here so it's just what this place is about.


----------

